

Apple brainwashing: How we do it - nreece
http://www.fakesteve.net/2009/09/apple-brainwashing-how-we-do-it.html

======
Alex3917
The reason Steve's product launches are the best in the world isn't because
he's more dynamic than Tony Robbins, more charismatic that pg, or more quicker
on his feet than Boris Johnson. Nor is it because he's using NLP. It's because
he's used his background as an entheogen enthusiast, an experience junky, and
an appreciator of world cultures to create his own private set of rituals.
This works basically the same way that organized religion works, but instead
of "community magic" it's Steve's "reality distortion field." (Because no one
has access to the power these rituals confer.)

The number one thing we're missing in the startup field right now is a good
set of rituals that dictate how new businesses are launched. We never evolved
this in the West because 250 years ago everyone lived in the same town their
entire life, so all their potential customers already knew them. And 100 years
ago everyone went to work for these enormous companies.

But today launching your first business, or any new business, is a major part
of a person's life, just as big as a wedding or a bar mitzvah. But as a
society we haven't yet caught up.

If you look at all the big companies, like Facebook or whatever, a huge number
have gotten their start by spamming people, or astroturfing, or doing some
other really unethical stuff.

What we need is an open source set of rituals that govern how new
entrepreneurs introduce their products and services to the world, and also
govern what is an appropriate response from the people being pitched to. The
point of the rituals wouldn't be to say what people can and can't do per se,
but rather to induce people into a state of mind conducive to acting ethically
and transparently.

Anyway that is my take at least.

~~~
andreyf
Ooh, new word: entheogen - noun (plural entheogens)

1\. A psychoactive substance used for the purpose of inducing a mystical or
spiritual experience.

~~~
Alex3917
If you are interested in learning more about them, this is pretty much the
best podcast on the Internet:

<http://www.gnosticmedia.com/>

And many of the talks on Pyschedelic Salon are also very good, especially the
one by the Erowid founders which I submitted this morning, called The Role of
Drug Geeks in Society, and also the talk by Dr. Andrew Weil.

Also check out some of the talks by Terence McKenna, the man was pretty much a
living god:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c8an2XZ3MU>

------
olefoo
I would like to see a similar video based on a Microsoft marketing event. I'd
be willing to bet that the word 'feature' is featured.

~~~
mattiss
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvsboPUjrGc> spot on!

------
cesare
Incredible, indeed! :-)

Edit: it's hypnotizing. I've turned off the music I was listening to and I'm
replaying this over and over.

------
Ben65
That was incredible, great, amazing .... :) I don't know though I think Steve
just loves his products and has a lot of enthusiasm for them. I've seen him
before on like CNBC where they want to talk about boring stock stuff, and he
was more interested in showing off his products. That's their strength! We can
complain about their business practices and their brainwashing, but they do
make incredible, amazing, great products, oh sorry I don't know what came over
me.

------
light3
How long was the Apple keynote session? :D

~~~
JacobAldridge
Good question. That 1min 50sec was actually a cut down version of the full
keynote, which ran for 2min 12 sec.

------
chaosmachine
Another word Apple likes to overuse: "Breakthrough". You'll find it in most of
their product descriptions.

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Awww.apple.co...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Awww.apple.com+breakthrough+-download)

